# Kindly ID this Plant for me



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Hope all is well and great !

My name is Kush and I'm from India.

Just wanted to request you to kindly id these 2 plants for me. Friends, I've bought these plants for my Vivarium and I've planted them such that the roots and the lower part of the stem are inside water and the plant is above the water level. Kindly guide me if these 2 plants can be grown in this way and will they survive.

Thanks a lot for your time and for kindly guiding me.
Regards and Care to all,
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends please help me...


----------



## otello (Aug 11, 2009)

the seconnd is Syngonium sp.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi nagukush,

The first one looks like a philodendron. I do not believe either of them are aquatic.


----------

